# RR: 30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Savall (cond.), Hespèrion XX (4 viols & 4 Renaissance winds)	(1986)










2.	Goebel (cond.), Musica Antiqua Köln (string quartet & harpsichords)	(1984)










3.	Emerson String Quartet	(2003)










4.	Walcha (organ)	(1956)










5.	Rosen (piano)	(1967)










6.	Sokolov (piano)	(1991)










7.	Koroliov (piano)	(1990)










8.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1987)










9.	Keller Quartet	(1997)










10.	Leonhardt (harpsichord)	(1969)










Bonus:	Münchinger (cond.), Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra	(1965)*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Savall (cond.), Hespèrion XX (4 viols & 4 Renaissance winds)	(1986)
2.	Goebel (cond.), Musica Antiqua Köln (string quartet & harpsichords)	(1984)
3.	Emerson String Quartet	(2003)
4.	Walcha (organ)	(1956)
5.	Rosen (piano)	(1967)
6.	Sokolov (piano)	(1991)
7.	Koroliov (piano)	(1990)
8.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1987)
9.	Keller Quartet	(1997)
10.	Leonhardt (harpsichord)	(1969)
Bonus:	Münchinger (cond.), Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra	(1965)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

